# welches bmx ist das?



## colada (3. Februar 2006)

nun ja will mir ein bmx kaufen und jemand hat mir das da angeboten:








also "haro" konnte ich entziffern das andere nicht...

weiß jemand vieleicht welches bike das ist, und ob es wirklich ein haro is oder nur ein fake...


danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Molox (3. Februar 2006)

wenn du das kaufst dann bist du dumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colada (3. Februar 2006)

ja solche kommentare helfen wirklich...


ich hätte mir gedacht das könnte ein Haro revo sein...

und haro soll ja ned so ein schlechte marke sein.


----------



## AerO (3. Februar 2006)

das rad ist auf gut deutsch unter aller sau! kaufen solltest du es auf keinen fall.. es sei denn, du bist 9 und willst damit in die grundschule fahren.


----------



## billi (3. Februar 2006)

das ist ja auch garkein bmx im eigentlichen sinne , das ist allerhöchstenz ein bmxähnliches kinderrad


----------



## colada (3. Februar 2006)

naja eher ned... aber ich versteh noch immer ned was so schlecht an dem haro revo ( jetzt heißts halt F3) sein soll!

ich versteh schon dass ein baumarkt-bmx schlecht ist 

dachte aber immer dass haro eine gute marke ist


oder ist dieses bike nur die fälschung vom revo?

Edit: hab großteils eigentlich nur gute kommentare über das revo gefunden, allerdings schauen alle etwas anders aus


----------



## sidekicker (3. Februar 2006)

wieviel willst du für ein bmx ausgeben ??


----------



## colada (3. Februar 2006)

ihr brauchst mir jetzt nicht so wie im faq erklären, warum bauhausbmx schlecht und welche gut sind ;-) 

und ich weiß das es ausschaut  wie ein bauhasubmx, aber is das kein haro F3? oder is das auch so schlecht?
 verkäufer hat gesagt er hats schon länger hergekauft, also würds doch passen, oder?


----------



## sidekicker (3. Februar 2006)

ganz egal was das für n rad is es is eine frechheute sowas zu bauen... sach doch mal wieviel du für ein bmx ausgeben würdest dan findet sich vieleicht was besseres !


----------



## No Risk (3. Februar 2006)

also wenn das BMX ein Haro F3 ist mÃ¼sste es ja so ca 300â¬ kosten und das wÃ¤re auf jeden fall zu viel fÃ¼r das bmx weil der Vorbau, Kurbel sind schrott und ich glaub das bmx wÃ¼rde dann so 20kg wiegen also lass die finger davon und kauf dir ein anderes.


----------



## colada (3. Februar 2006)

hm ja is halt schon ziemlich alt...
verkaÃ¤ufer sagt er hat es fÃ¼r 300â¬gkauft, aber der Vorbau und das andere schaut wirklich schlecht aus...

dankeschÃ¶n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (3. Februar 2006)

nicht kaufen bitte! 
einteilige Kurbel ist ******** und keine chromfelgen, und ich finde das ding sieht nicht vertrauenserweckend aus! is sicher kein stuntbmx! kauf die nen neues anfÃ¤ngerbike so im bereich der 400â¬!


----------



## sidekicker (3. Februar 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht kaufen bitte!
> einteilige Kurbel ist ******** und keine chromfelgen, und ich finde das ding sieht nicht vertrauenserweckend aus! is sicher kein stuntbmx! kauf die nen neues anfängerbike so im bereich der 400!




soll aber nicht heißen das jedes gute bmx ne chromefelge hatt !!!!!!!!!


----------



## machtsgut (3. Februar 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht kaufen bitte!
> einteilige Kurbel ist ******** und keine chromfelgen, und ich finde das ding sieht nicht vertrauenserweckend aus! is sicher kein *stuntbmx*! kauf die nen neues anfängerbike so im bereich der 400!




für solche wörter könnt ich dich jedes mal umkloppen.


----------



## sidekicker (3. Februar 2006)

da hatter recht! *stuntbike* 

alleine "*dirtbike* find ich dumm


----------



## Tobster (3. Februar 2006)

des is ein hammer rad ey!! is von haro - kultmarke - un hat ein 360 grad helikopter system dran angebaut ! un dazu noch trickachsenstahlverlängerungsgrindtrickstangen!!un denn auch noch ne voll leichte kurbel und speichenklicklichtzurückwerf dinger....so katzenaugen...

sorry musste ma sein, das erste ma das ich spamme, aber irgendwann muss es ma raus...

ich würde das bmx nicht kaufen, vor allem nicht zu dem preis!
einteilige kurbeln halten nicht wirklich lange und der rest ist auch nicht so vertrauenes erweckend. da bekommt man in dem preisrahmen schon was etwas besseres!

tobi


----------



## HEIZER (3. Februar 2006)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> da bekommt man in dem preisrahmen schon was etwas besseres!



Stimmt, ich habe dieses Bike hier für meinen 7 jährigen Sohn gekauft:

KHE Derrick für 249 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217376/cat/500/ppuser/13924


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (3. Februar 2006)

ihr habt dcoh alle n rad ab....


----------



## HEIZER (3. Februar 2006)

@ Flatpro

Wie jetzt, meinst Du mich oder was ?


----------



## drunky-monkey (3. Februar 2006)

ej wen dun gescheites bike haben willst dan mein WTP Darkness wie neu für wenig geld lohnt sich auf jedenfall ;-)


----------



## Domas (3. Februar 2006)

davoz schrieb:
			
		

> für solche wörter könnt ich dich jedes mal umkloppen.


hdf fieser fettsack!
ich würd dich auch gern umpumpen, aber du würdest dann nur wegrollen! 
-langweilig!


----------



## Domas (3. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> da hatter recht! *stuntbike*
> 
> alleine "*dirtbike* find ich dumm


Hilfts dem kerl, wennich ihn mit Fachausdrücken angehe wo er eh kaum ahnung hat?? (freestyle, flatland, street/ramp, dirt)
Nein, also mach ichs so wies inner Umgangs(unwissenden-)sprache heisst: Stuntfarrat!


----------



## sidekicker (4. Februar 2006)

*Stundfahrrad !!*


----------



## Hertener (4. Februar 2006)

Jepp, scheint ein Haro zu sein. Kein Fake.
Mit 15 kg nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Rahmengeometrie, typisches Freestyle-BMX halt. Schon etwas älter; wie alt? 2001?
Wäre die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, für so ein "Schätzchen" noch Geld auszugegeben und wieviel. Du bist vermutlich Einsteiger? Ich würde dafür vielleicht noch, je nach Zustand, 50 - 80 Euro hinlegen. Dann hast Du auf jedenfall schonmal ein solides Rad unter dem Hintern, mit dem Du ein bischen rumfahren kannst. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann: Andere Sattelstange, anderer Sattel, Katzenaugen ab; den Vorbau würde ich erstmal lassen. Und dann die OPC gegen eine dreiteilige Kurbel austauschen. Das kannst Du aber auch noch machen, wenn das Ding verbogen ist und Du nicht mehr rund treten kannst.

Ansonsten zu einem aktuellen Modell greifen: WTP oder Eastern; oder von mir aus auch das KHE Derrick mit seiner gewöhnungsbedürftigen Headtube.

So, das war's von meiner Seite. HTH

Dominik


----------



## HEIZER (4. Februar 2006)

Wo ordnet man das KHE Derrick eigentlich ein ?

Ich denke für einen knapp 8 jährigen ist es von der Ausstattung und Belastbarkeit ausreichend , oder ?


----------



## billi (4. Februar 2006)

tja das kommt drauf an wie dein sohn fährt


----------



## HEIZER (4. Februar 2006)

Das ist ja der Punkt, er ist quasi Einsteiger ins BMX Geschehen. Kauft man am Anfang ein billiges und er bleibt am Ball ärgerste dich das du nicht sofort ein gutes gekauft hast. Anders rum gesehen ist es genauso. Das Derrick ist schon ein wenig schwer, finde ich. Aber da das optimale zu finden ist gar nicht so leicht.

Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. Februar 2006)

sidekicker schrieb:
			
		

> *Stundfahrrad !!*


was soll das sein?


----------



## billi (4. Februar 2006)

dazu muss man sagen das das fahren auf so einem schrott rad wie dem haro das bmx fahren keinen spass macht , da fällt es einem schon schwerer dabeizubleiben


----------



## lostnos (4. Februar 2006)

ich würde nen wethepeople addict,eastern sequenze,eastern element oder federal foundation kaufen...naja steh vor der selben entscheidung welches ich mir bis 550 kaufen soll....aber hab ja noch bis sommer zeit...naja ...wer hilft?^^


----------



## Hertener (4. Februar 2006)

Wird das Derrick überhaupt noch angeboten?  Soweit ich gesehen habe gibt's das nicht mehr.
Was die Belastungen betrifft, so sind das Gewicht und die Fahrweise des Fahrers zu beachten. Je größer das Gewicht des Fahrers ist, umso größer sind auch die Beanspruchungen der Teile. Erfahrene Fahrer können Stöße und Schläge durch Gewichtsverlagerung besser abfedern und ausgleichen als ein Anfänger.


----------



## HEIZER (4. Februar 2006)

@ Hertener

Das Derrick hab ich im Dezember letzten Jahres gekauft, als Auslaufmodell.  Das war in dem Preissegment ( 250â¬ ) das beste was ich da bekommen konnte.
Jetzt gibts das nimmer mehr.

Wie gesagt, es ist als Einsteigerrad fÃ¼r einen 8 jÃ¤hrigen gedacht !


----------



## colada (4. Februar 2006)

hat jemand schon von der marke "cube" gehört? weiß jemand wie die sind?
schaun nämlich ned so schlecht aus...


----------



## billi (4. Februar 2006)

also im mountainbike bereich sind die gut , aber das sagt nix über die bmx aus 
aber warum muss man sich immer solche exoten raussuchen wenn man anfangen will und nimmt nicht einfach das wo alle sagen das es gut ist ?


----------



## colada (4. Februar 2006)

cube könnt ich billiger bekommen, bei wtp oder eastern wär es bissal schwieriger *gg*


----------



## Hertener (4. Februar 2006)

@ HEIZER
Wo hast Du denn gekauft? Meinhövel? Haben die da so was gutes überhaupt?
Als Einsteigerrad ist das sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Kommt ja in gewisser Weise auch auf das Alter an, ob da ein pubertierender Jugendlicher Faxen mit macht, oder ob ein Kind ein bischen Fahrrad fährt.  Also, ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo ich noch Faxen gemacht habe.  (Mein Fahrrad muss mir heute z.B. nicht mehr beweisen, dass es auch ohne mich den Berg hinunter rollen kann.  )

EDIT: Cube Punisher - chic. Habe ich dieses Rad schonmal unter anderem Namen irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (4. Februar 2006)

mal ne farge zwischen durch...addict oder federal foundation?oder i-was von eastern?wenn ja welches?...


----------



## HEIZER (4. Februar 2006)

@ Hertener

In der Tat bei Meinhövel gekauft, ich hab auch gestaunt das die ein KHE im Sortiment hatten.Sonst kannste da nämlich nix kaufen , evt. nen Schlauch oda sowat


----------



## Hertener (4. Februar 2006)

Jau, sowat habe ich da auch schon gekauft!


----------



## Domas (4. Februar 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne farge zwischen durch...addict oder federal foundation?oder i-was von eastern?wenn ja welches?...


eastern element z.B.


----------



## lostnos (4. Februar 2006)

kk,danke...dann wohl addict vs foundation vs element...hm...addict kommt ich billiger dran....dann werd ich ma überlegen müssen^^


----------



## Flatpro (4. Februar 2006)

HEIZER schrieb:
			
		

> @ Flatpro
> 
> Wie jetzt, meinst Du mich oder was ?


unter anderem ... dienem sohn hätte man n 16" oder n 18" von hoffman untern arsch tun sollen, mit dem derrick wird er keinen spass daran haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (4. Februar 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> kk,danke...dann wohl addict vs foundation vs element...hm...addict kommt ich billiger dran....dann werd ich ma überlegen müssen^^


das foundation hat nur ein 20" tt, das heißt es ist nicht besonders lang, wenn du also auf ein längeres Bestehst fliegt das schonmal raus, allerdings kann ich es nur empfehlen, da ich es selbst fahre und bis jetzt alles ganz gut hält, und die Teile (Gabel, Felgenring, Reifen, Bremse) für den Preis ziemlich gut sind.
Element hält auch, gibts mit 22,75tt, Addict soll auch gut sein, kostet aber 50 mehr.


----------



## lostnos (5. Februar 2006)

danke schonmal ;-)
naja ich denk es wird nen addict in olive.


----------



## colada (5. Februar 2006)

hat niemand irgendwelche erfahrung über cube?!


----------



## RISE (5. Februar 2006)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> Element hält auch, gibts mit 22,75tt, Addict soll auch gut sein, kostet aber 50 mehr.



Ich glaube so ein 22.75 TT braucht man nur, wenn man jenseits der 4m Marke ist.

Und Cube kannst du im BMX Bereich - wie so viele andere Firmen auch - vergessen. Alle guten Einsteigerräder wurden genannt. WTP, Eastern, Federal


----------



## lostnos (5. Februar 2006)

specialized hat noch nen halbwegs vernüftiges...des fuse 3...naja bei mir wirds nen addict =)


----------



## Hertener (5. Februar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> ...so ein 22.75 TT...


Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich glaube er hat sich verschrieben, meinte wohl 20.75.


----------



## BruteX23 (5. Februar 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich glaube er hat sich verschrieben, meinte wohl 20.75.


sry hab ich auch grad gesehen, also:
Federal Foundation 20" tt
EB Element 20,75" tt
WTP Addict 20,5" tt


----------



## bika91 (6. Februar 2006)

also des is nur irgendein fake kauf es blos nich(also deine entscheidung).
wenn du anfangen willst mit bmx kauf die en wethepeople,dragonfly,gt,felt,easternbike oda so.


----------



## bika91 (6. Februar 2006)

colada schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja will mir ein bmx kaufen und jemand hat mir das da angeboten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also des is nur irgendein fake kauf es blos nich(also deine entscheidung).
wenn du anfangen willst mit bmx kauf die en wethepeople,dragonfly,gt,felt,easternbike oda so.


----------



## colada (6. Februar 2006)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, scheint ein Haro zu sein. Kein Fake.
> Mit 15 kg nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige Rahmengeometrie, typisches Freestyle-BMX halt. Schon etwas älter; wie alt? 2001?
> Wäre die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, für so ein "Schätzchen" noch Geld auszugegeben und wieviel. Du bist vermutlich Einsteiger? Ich würde dafür vielleicht noch, je nach Zustand, 50 - 80 Euro hinlegen. Dann hast Du auf jedenfall schonmal ein solides Rad unter dem Hintern, mit dem Du ein bischen rumfahren kannst. Alles weitere ergibt sich dann: Andere Sattelstange, anderer Sattel, Katzenaugen ab; den Vorbau würde ich erstmal lassen. Und dann die OPC gegen eine dreiteilige Kurbel austauschen. Das kannst Du aber auch noch machen, wenn das Ding verbogen ist und Du nicht mehr rund treten kannst.
> 
> ...



dieses comment klingt eher vertrauenswürdiger als deins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (7. Februar 2006)

colada schrieb:
			
		

> dieses comment klingt eher vertrauenswürdiger als deins



Du möchtest dieses BMX und willst nur eine Bestätigung von uns hören, dass es gut genug für dich ist. Da wir das Rad wieder erwarten nicht sonderlich hoch einschätzen haben wir halt außer dem der es noch als fahrbar bezeichnet alle keine Ahnung  Wir werden dir nicht das erzählen was du hören willst sondern unsere Einschätzung und wenn du die nicht lesen willst dann kauf dir einfach das Rad.

Es gibt GT Bikes für 220 Euro die Schrott sind, Diamondback Bikes für 200 Euro die Baumarkt sind, Redline für 200 Euro die Müll sind. Eastern meine ich auch. Das WTP Bold für 320 ist auch nicht das Nonplusultra 

Haro baut nach wie vor gute und schlechte Räder und gilt außerdem nicht grade zu den renomiertesten Marken heute.


----------



## colada (7. Februar 2006)

naja ich erwarte nicht viel von dem rad
aber ich denk mir 60â¬ ist nicht so ein hoher preis um es Ã¼berhaupt einmal auszuprobieren.
Wenn ich mir gleich ein Addict oder Sequenze kauf, hab ich im schlechtesten fall mehr als 400â¬ verloren...


----------



## lostnos (7. Februar 2006)

mit so einem wird es dir aber glaub kein spass machen...hat kein kumpel von dir eins?dann könntest mit dem halt mal nen tag lang rumrollen


----------



## hanneStreet (14. Februar 2006)

Ich mag diese Retro-Marken : Go Easy ausm Real oder Northwest- Bikes aus m OBI. so mit halb griptape auf den pegs und vorne 42 und hinten was bei 15 zähnen. wer knackt wohl die 30 kg marke? STUNTBIKES 4ever!


----------

